# It Seems Like Monday



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I started this day off at 4:30 am when Rosie and I heard whet I thought was the kitchen door slamming. I sat straight up in the bed and so did Rosie. (husband is traveling). Then I heard the door to the stairs. I had shut it last night when Rosie and I came up to keep her up here with me. Well it was creaking and dang it I don't have any shells for my double-barrel shotgun. But I picked up the empty gun anyway and went to look. I figure no one will test the double barrel loaded or not. Well wouldn't you know it was Josie Wales trying to push the door open. She wanted outside. 

Okay I am up went to make the coffee and put Rosie out. The coffee got done and when I went to pour a cup, there was coffee everywhere. I had forgot to pour out the remains of the coffee from the day before and obviously it was a lot. Cleaned all that up.

Then after getting my shower and another pot of coffee, Josie Wales wants back in now and leads me upstairs to her food bowl. Well I had gotten her the most stinking food possible. It is taste of the wild, salmon.
After pouring the food on top of Josie's head (all cats think that food comes from the top of their heads) I decided to put the stinking food in another bag. Wouldn't you know I spilled it all over the bathroom and on me. Rosie went crazy trying to eat it before I could stop her. None of this daintily picking up one kibble at a time. she was like a hound dog, a starving one at that. So now that I have it all cleaned up and myself also, Rosie has chewed up a roll of paper towels. I wish I could start this day over.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor you! I have to say it makes a funny story, though... except for the creaking door. THAT part was SCARY!!! After that, I think I would have told Josie she could wait till tomorrow to eat!

Isn't it AMAZING how our "picky" Havs can BOLT food when they know it's something they shouldn't have?ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Lucile - you do have the stories!!!! :biggrin1: Trouble is, if you started the day over, it would probably get even more wild!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh, thank you for that very LOL story! I started my day at 3am when I awoke, worried about moving my mom to an assisted living house today (much against her will!). The day has gone better than expected, but your story was MUCH needed. Thanks for sharing.

Alanna


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I just got up from a nap and Rosie has shredded a mega roll of toilet tissue. I could have sworn she was on the bed with me all the time. The bathroom floor is covered. Well got to go clean it up.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Alanna,

Hope your day went OK with your mom. I had to do the same exact thing; it was so difficult!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Ahhhh! the joy of having a pet or two


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I feel for you. I've had those kind of days and can only say thank goodness it's all fixable! Hope the 'kids' behave for you tonight!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow what a morning! Glad it was just the cat. I put coffee grounds in where the water goes Just one scoop I decided to just let it brew anyway. I forgot about it tell your coffee story. Well I'm moving tomorrow and its Bobs coffee pot so I'll just leave it dirty And I think I'll leave some shrimp somewhereound:


----------



## bellapico (Nov 29, 2009)

Ha ha Suzy.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

ha ha suzy, funny. Thanks for the great story this morning. I needed a laugh. I got up sleepily, and goofed the coffee also. I have one of those keurig, single cup brewers, and I put a k cup in it, set the coffee cup under and walked away. In a little while, I heard something that didnt sound right, turned around and looked, and I had put the coffee cup under it upside down, coffee running everywhere. I guess I need to double check myself, lol. Hope your day is going better.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Ohhhhh my goodness, a whole bunch of Mondays...Lucile, if you could have do overs, you would probably have to live through it again, and again...remember Groudhog Day? If you have never seen that movie, you might want to rent it and laugh...
Suzi...I think ound:you put the shrimp...uncooked...inside the drapery rod...or if you don't have drapery rods, inside the toilet paper holders, or even in the air intake vent, make sure it goes down where you can't see it...in a few days...well...REVENGE IS YOURS
I think there was a movie or story about that too? 
Never knew a Kurig could make a mistake and run over everything, but I guess if you put the cup upside down it willllllll.
You guys make me feel normal!!!


----------

